# A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year



## John Bull (Sep 1, 2009)

With my sincere best wishes to all of you, especially those hard working Moderators and Administrators.

John Bull


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks John and may I reciprocate those wishes to all members and my fellow Forum colleagues, irrespective of what team they are .. in fact everyone who has made or is making this forum what it is today!

I really appreciate the camaraderie from one and all and wish you all peace, joy & happiness over the coming festivities and a prosperous New Year for 2010.

:wave:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I would also like to convey my Best Wishes to all.
Also I must say Done Fishin that vey nicely said. ray:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks John, and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone 
Heres to many more Christmas' at TSF :4-cheers:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Marry xmas =).


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it that time of year again? :grin:

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## oposky2006 (Nov 29, 2009)

best wished to you all


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

And from me & Androo :grin:

:wave:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to anyone =)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

A very Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I too wish everyone on the forums


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## John Bull (Sep 1, 2009)

What a lovely thread, to see everybody coming in with their Christmas greetings.










John Bull


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, best wishes to all the members of the forum, _especially_ the hard-working staff. :wink::grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What, we work now?

A very merry Christmas to all!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Lord Sirian said:


> ...._especially_ the hard-working staff. :wink::grin:


Who is letting the side down, then?:smile:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

and a merry xmas from double chin...


----------



## Nintandy² (Jun 6, 2006)

Many thanks! I think it was last Christmas when I had my first real problem, and it got solved here! A great online community with friendly staff~

Have a great time!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A Christmas card to all at TSF..... :grin:

*Link*

(You'll need your sound on :wink


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh, thank you, that is just lovely WereBo.

I wish you and yours all best wishes for a Merry Christmas and a prosperous 2010.

.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

WereBo said:


> A Christmas card to all at TSF..... :grin:
> 
> *Link*
> 
> (You'll need your sound on :wink


Thanks for posting it, I enjoyed it!:smile: Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## John Bull (Sep 1, 2009)

WereBo said:


> A Christmas card to all at TSF..... :grin:
> 
> *Link*
> 
> (You'll need your sound on :wink


Werebo - that was wonderful. What an ingenious animation to display for us as a greeting.

I am not religious and regard Christmas as just a lovely Winter festival, but that was a marvellous post. My sincere best wishes to you for a lovely Christmastime and a Happy New Year.
John Bull


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you all - I'm not a Christian (nearest name would be Pagan) but it's a Christian festival and, with all the PC that's been flying around about folks not being allowed to use 'Christmas', that 'card' seemed perfect :grin:

Have a good 'un everybody :wave:


----------

